# Smoked shrimp using Chef Jimmy J's fahita marinade



## tumbleweed1 (Nov 19, 2015)

I've smoked shrimp now a few times this year & we have really been enjoying them. I like the recipe I've been using real well, it involves butter, garlic, Old Bay & a few other things. The taste is spot-on. That being said, I'm always looking to try something new, so a few weeks ago I posted a thread here asking for different ideas on doing them. It didn't take long before I had several helpful SMF members chiming in with some great ideas. The first one responding was Chef Jimmy J with his recipe for Fajita Shrimp using a marinade he came up with. It looked interesting, I had everything on hand (a big plus for me-I hate having to run out for stuff to make ONE thing) & I needed something for lunch While my 10 lb pork butt is going all day long for supper.

I made the marinade, got the shrimp in it & refrigerated it all for about 45 minutes. I put them in the smoker, along with my pork & let them go about 45-50 minutes with the hickory/apple woods combo I had going. My buddy stopped by for a minute & when he saw what I had going on, he decided to hang around to give them a try.

I have to say I am very happy with the final product! The marinade came through real nice & the flavor was great. It was a totally different way of making shrimp than I had ever done before. I have to admit, I'm not much of a fajita fan in general (I don't really like peppers much), but HAVE always liked their flavor. This recipe gives me the fajita "flavor" I like without peppers. I'm sure there are a ton of things I could do with these as a main ingredient or adding to a sauce or something but we stood outside & ate them right there. They were just too good not to. I had promised the wife to save her some of these & I'm proud to report that I DID stash a half dozen away for her & she should really appreciate it, as it wasn't easy to not eat ALL of them right then & there. Especially with all the peer pressure I was getting lol.

So thank you Chef Jimmy J for the great recipe, it now is printed up & in my cookbook. I will revisit it again sometime for sure. It's great to add one more twist to shrimp.

And now for the show-

Putting the marinade together-













CJJs Fahita Marinaded Smoked Shrimp 3- all ingredi



__ tumbleweed1
__ Nov 19, 2015






Marinade ready-













CJJs Fahita Marinaded Smoked Shrimp 4- marinade do



__ tumbleweed1
__ Nov 19, 2015






Shrimps going for a Fajita swim-













CJJs Fahita Marinaded Smoked Shrimp 6- marinading.



__ tumbleweed1
__ Nov 19, 2015






Going in-













CJJs Fahita Marinaded Smoked Shrimp 7- going in sm



__ tumbleweed1
__ Nov 19, 2015






Done!













CJJs Fahita Marinaded Smoked Shrimp 8- done.jpg



__ tumbleweed1
__ Nov 19, 2015


















CJJs Fahita Marinaded Smoked Shrimp 9- done.jpg



__ tumbleweed1
__ Nov 19, 2015






TW


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 19, 2015)

Very nice! I am happy you liked it. Feel free to share with friends and family or just be the the local Shimp Guru. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Nov 19, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Very nice! I am happy you liked it. Feel free to share with friends and family or just be the the local Shimp Guru.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate the help, brother.

It's a good one!

Thanks again.

TW


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 26, 2015)

TW1, they look excellent, can't imagine they lasted very long !


----------

